# Hausmesse und Neuheiten von Sänger TTS 2019



## Anglerboard Redaktion (13. November 2018)

Anfang November fand die Hausmesse von Sänger Top Tackle System statt, auf der die Firma viele neue Produkte für 2019 präsentierte. Im Showroom gab es viele Neuheiten zu entdecken. Hier seht Ihr die spannendsten Artikel.

*Tackle für Räuber*

Das Raubfisch-Rutensortiment hat sich wieder um einige Modelle erweitert. Die High-V red ist eine Rutenserie fürs moderne Spinnfischen.







Vom Ultralight-Angeln auf Barsch bis zum schweren Hechtfischen deckt die Serie alles ab. Insgesamt gibt es 15 unterschiedliche Modelle.







Interessantes tut sich auch bei den Gummifischen. Hier gibt es jetzt mit dem Slim Jim non toxic und dem bekannten Racker Shad umweltfreundliche und ungiftige Gummiköder im Programm. In Zusammenarbeit mit Moby Softbaits findet Ihr die Köder im Iron Claw-Sortiment.





_Außendienst-Mitarbeiter Andreas Krauss zeigt die neuen Non-toxic Gummis von Iron Claw_







Passend dazu gibt es die Slim Jim Pro – eine neue Rolle zum Spinnangeln in den Größen 1000, 2000, 2500, 3500







*Solide für Waller*

Mit der Switch Stick aus dem UniCat-Programm habt Ihr eine vielseitige Wallerrute mit Wechselspitze. So könnt Ihr im Handumdrehen aus einer 2,70er Gerte eine 3-Meter-Version machen. Das Wurfgewicht ist entsprechend umfangreich von 200 bis 650 Gramm.












Der Sensibel Cat ist ein neuer Bissanzeiger speziell zum Welsfischen. Er eignet sich für die Ufer- und Bootsangelei. Durch seinen besonderen Sensor bietet der Bissanzeiger immer eine zuverlässige Anzeige.












*Feines für Friedfische*

Mit der Direct Feeder geht eine solide Rutenserie zum Feedern an den Start. Insgesamt gibt es sieben Modelle von 3,30 bis 4,20 Metern und Wurfgewichten von 60 bis 230 Gramm. Allen Ruten liegen zwei jeweils zum Grundmodell passende Wechselspitzen bei.






Außerdem gibt es in der MS Range komplett neue Taschen, Boxen, Carrier und Holdalls in schickem Design und für alle möglichen Situationen. Vom großen Rutenfutteral für 6 Gerten bis zur kleinen Hardcase für Kleinteile ist da alles dabei.








*Spoons für Forellen*

Auch im Iron Trout-Programm hat sich einiges getan. Zum Beispiel gibt es mit der Spooner eine neue Rutenserie speziell für die Angelei mit den kleinen Blinkern. Drei Modelle mit Wurfgewichten von 0,5 bis 8 Gramm pssen perfekt zu den kleinen Löffeln.











Passend dazu gibt es natürlich viele neue Spoons wie den Button Spoon, den Zest Spoon oder den Gentle Spoon.






*



*

*Neues für Karpfen*

Auch von Anaconda gibt es etliche Neuheiten.






Mit der Freelancer-Serie gibt es ein komplett neuen Taschenprogramm bei Anaconda. Auch neue Stühle, Liegen und Schlafsäcke, wie den CP-3 gibt es in der Freelancer-Range.






Mit dem neuen Piercer hat Anaconda seine Haken überarbeitet und bietet nun elf einzeln Haken in einer neuen Box an, in der die Haken fixiert sind.











Und das Black Barrier Pod das neue neues Flaggschiff im Rod-Pod-Sortiment von Anaconda. Das Vier-Bein-Pod hat viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und lässt sich auf 160 Zentimeter ausfahren.












Alle weiteren Infos zum neuen Sänger-Programm findet Ihr auf www.saenger-tts.de


----------

